# Zakynthos Information



## Clairey1 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi Everyone

I joined this foru hoping for some information from you more experienced people.

I am looking to purchase a holiday rental property in Zante and eventually move over there to teach English and to run something in the hospitality industry - bar or restaurant.

I would love any information on your experiences living on the island, buying property, owning businesses, etc.

I look forward to your replies!! 

Claire


----------



## GRScout (Feb 20, 2008)

*Have a look*

Claire Hi!,


I found this site about Zakynhtos aka Zante with nice photos of the Island. I' ve emailed the guy who runs the site in a couple of occasions. Very friendly and educated in the U.S. (It makes a difference).

He also runs a real estate site have a look.

Hope this will help

Good Luck!

JD

P.S..Apparently being new to this forum I cannot post the url? Duh? So, google "Corastar digital productions Zante" or something like that it should come up.

Let me know if I can help


----------



## Wils & Nance (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Claire,
I have worked in Zakynthos and it is very beautiful !
I just thought i would tell you a little about it !
You can drive around the entire Island in less than 2 hours, the locals are very friendly, but like many small close knit communities they may not be keen on you setting up a business although there are a few brits with businesses there.
Many of the Greek people only live and work there in the summer season and go home to the mainland in winter.........it literally closes down !
Zante town itself has a few places to eat out in the winter, but that is pretty much it !
It really does close down and you have to have worked for a full year to qualify for EKA which when I was there in 05 was 360euros a month, which is enough to live on because there is not much to spend it on...lol !
I have friends on the island and they like the lifestyle of work hard in summer and not work at all in winter.
And expect regular earth tremors !(mini quakes)
Good Luck,
Nance


----------



## barb (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi i lived in zante for quite some years my son did his schooling there and we are moving back at the end of the year. i dont no where to start what is it you need to no , because when we first moved out there we went to work for someone to see if we liked it and could live overthere in the winter we did this before getting our own place because we got to know people and how the system works we found it easier to dothis and also the greeks get to you.

regards barbara


----------



## paulmallatratt (Mar 6, 2008)

Clairey1 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I joined this foru hoping for some information from you more experienced people.
> 
> ...



Hi there

I currently live and work in Zakynthos we run our own bar called Heaven in Alykanas, you should be aware that although it seems very attractive to live and work here there are few job opportunities outside the hospitality industry and as others have mentioned this only operates from May to October. Firstly there is no requirement for anyone to teach English - there are several specialist schools here and so other than the odd person here and there no-one would need you to teach them English. As for homes - may i suggest that should you decide to come here that you rent in the first place before you commit to buying. Others have mentioned that you should come here in the winter, I think they are correct, although as for saying it closes completely - this is not quite so these days! I wish you well but consider your finances carefully before you get here as you could have to survive for a year or two without much income until you get established either as workers or in your own business, remember this advice - Greeks will not rent you a business that is making them good money, if it did they would be running it and lastly don't be dazzled by the sunshine of zante it can encourage bad decisions! For all of that I love being here but the reality is very different from living the dream..........


----------



## Wils & Nance (Dec 31, 2007)

HI Paul,
I was based in Alykes, but I had a couple of favourite drinking spots in Alykanas,
Catacombs(Dennis) & Jam-in bar(Spieros) and of course excellent food at Naraida(Nic).
I really enjoyed working and living there in season, but no way to support myself through the winter months. I still keep in touch with some friends there and hope to go back for a wee visit in September......I might pop in for a Jack Daniels & coke !
Nance


----------



## paulmallatratt (Mar 6, 2008)

*Thanks for your reply*

to Wills & Nance

Thanks for your reply, I look forward to seeing you and might just be persuaded to have a drink myself - lol 

Paul M


----------

